# Tortitude



## Morlas Mama (Jan 27, 2015)

My youngest son is interested in raising a tort of his own (with my guidance). We currently have a sulcata that is less than a year old. Since we live in cold winter climates, our sully will have her own room in our home after she outgrows her current terrarium. She also has an acre to roam during the summer months, an acre which I do not wish to separate for a second sully. 

From what I read, different species of torts should not co-habitat. Because the sullys grow so large, I can not provide for a second one even though I absolutely LOVE their tortitudes. Knowing this I am looking for ideas on which tort will remain small enough (even full grown) to stay in his/her own habitat and away from our current tort and has the "tortitude" closest to our sulcata. Any suggestions?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 27, 2015)

Russian tortoises are very outgoing and become very humanized. They don't require the large space that the sulcata does, however, they do need plenty of room to roam.


----------



## leigti (Jan 27, 2015)

I second what Yvonne says. I think most Russians are pretty much fearless. they definitely have a little attitude. mine is not shy at all, she will even let a two-year-old child hand feed her The first time they ever met. They are enthusiastic eaters also.


----------



## Morlas Mama (Jan 27, 2015)

Two votes for Russian. Okay, I will start reading their care sheets first and see if it is something we can handle correctly. I just wanted to see which torts personalities come closest to the friendly nature of our sully. Thank you!


----------



## Jodie (Jan 28, 2015)

I think Russians are great too. I am not sure reading this, and may be misunderstanding its early, but a Russian and Sulcata will need to be kept in seperate enclosures


----------



## Morlas Mama (Jan 28, 2015)

Housing in separate habitats is the plan. This is why I can not get a second sully. I do not have the land for a second one and they grow too large for traditional tort habitats. I need something that grows smaller so it can be seperated into it's own environment. And I'd like to get something with the closest tortitude to the sulcata.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 28, 2015)

I just rescued a couple of Russias, but so far i am really enjoying the outgoing friendly personality of one of them. The other is sick, so i am not judging her yet. Even though Russians are small they need fairly large areas. Not like a Sulcata though. They also hibernate, so that requires some research to know how to provide winter care. I don't have Sulcatas, so can't compare the 2 though. Good luck. My very 1st tortoise was a Christmas present for my oldest son. He moved out n i kept Mort. They are addictive. I have 5 Leopards and 2 Russians now lol.


----------



## leigti (Jan 28, 2015)

Russians do not have to hibernate. It's up to you. and you should not hibernate them the first year you have them to make sure they are healthy.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 28, 2015)

Agreed, but it sounds like from what i read, keeping them up has some special requirements right?


----------



## Iochroma (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't think their requirements are that special. You can do it
You might be surprised to learn how close Spokane's climate is to their native habitat. High & dry.

Moderators: I wonder if this thread should be moved? It's not really a debate.


----------



## leigti (Jan 28, 2015)

Jodie said:


> Agreed, but it sounds like from what i read, keeping them up has some special requirements right?


12 to 14 hours of daylight and warm temperatures in the indoor enclosure. that's it


----------



## smarch (Jan 29, 2015)

Yup like everyone said a Russian is definitely the tort you want. They're full of spunk and let nothing stop them (so be sure to escape-proof any enclosure, I swear my guy could scale a vertical wall if he tried)
No extra requirements to keep them awake in the winter, sometimes you just have to keep on the day lights longer because some instinctually slow and eat less when it gets cooler... I read about it here all the time but my Nank has never slowed, its like he doesnt even know its winter here!


----------

